# 2016 HalalWeen Of The Year Election (WINNER: MrCkMongler)



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 25, 2016)

The nominees have been nominated and vetted for weenery.  Here is the list:

@MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol
@IslamicContent for camping outside Chris' house to stalk him and Barb
@Phil's Favorite Footlong for slicing a man open like a salmon while staring him in the eyes and also trying to ruse cruise the forum or something in an extremely autistic manner by using the alt @Weeping With Pity to praise himself.  POWER WORD: Dusty Youngs
@MasterDisaster for being obsessed with interviewing people of interest that he harassed people and insulted my good friend @Brad Watson_Miami
@Bertram "hacked" strikerwolf's account and got caught because he forgot to log out before making a bunch of bertram tier shitposts.  made multipe socks.  posted his dick on the website under his alt @billy of the hills
@Wildchild for getting doxed and being involved in some tranny scam with @Typhoid Mary
@chimpburgers for hacking Terra Jones' twitter and not doing much other than following me

Feel free to plead your case as to why a certain member should win below.  You're free to change your votes as you please.

Voting is open until Halloween.  Winner, if presently banned, will be unbanned and get their own thread so you can explain in detail why you are better than them.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 25, 2016)

@Billy of Hills had the gall to steal @Weeny Tran's avatar and gimmick.

Come to think of it, have we ever seen those two in the same room?

I still don't understand what @The Autist Formerly Known as Dollarhuviya did to put himself on the level of @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol.

All that aside, I'm Team Wildchild all the way. I nominated that crazy tranny, and sHe might actually stand a chance of winning. What's not to love?


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 25, 2016)

Dusting/weeping with pity for building up and talking about dusty on the forums forever before doing a big autistic reveal, being a huge lolcow himself, and asking if he can shill his kickstarter card game.
Old dusty post I saw today. Just remember: this poster is dusty himself


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Oct 25, 2016)

Afaik Dusty's real name is actually Gavin

If this is a serious poll then it's him pretty easily in terms of how he has affected business as usual. We got a lot of info about adf from the Weeping With Pity account and now that is all contested because now we know he is a fag who makes bullshit up and tries to help Isabel.

The funny thing about Dusty is that he could have played the long con forever and did very well at it for about a year, he was really successful at trolling the forum that way, he just busted himself by using the same fucking ip address on his "Phil's favorite footlong" account.

I think I'll vote chimpburgers anyway though I find it funnier personally.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 25, 2016)

wildchild's actions when he got wrecked by his cow is the perfect example how not to react in that situation. especially when he got all shitty at null for it


----------



## Betonova (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone who parks outside the Chandler household for bird watching when Chris is an irrelevant meme now. @IslamicContent


----------



## 4Macie (Oct 25, 2016)

Dusty/weeping was so autisticly  retarded that he has to win. Everyone else can be chalked up to bad decisions and the inability to handle their shit. Most of the people mentioned were reactive in nature; meaning their actions were a response to something someone else did or say (probably on these forums); or they just fucked up while hacking/harassing a member here... which isn't High Weeniery in my opinion. Dusty went full out and did this to himself. Literally came to us and sacrificed himself to the Autism. He literally had us where a lot of lolcows want us and he managed to completely fuck up on a massive scale. And he did all of it for attention and love from a forum dedicated to nothing but watching crazy people do crazy things. He's the ultimate ween. 

He's got to win.


----------



## Gazed too deep (Oct 25, 2016)

Dusty is the fatty cow who slaughtered himself on the altar of autism. My vote is 100% for him.


----------



## Dr.Research (Oct 25, 2016)

Gazed too deep said:


> Dusty is the fatty cow who slaughtered himself on the altar of autism. My vote is 100% for him.


Couldn't of said it better myself.

If there was a 2nd place that should go to @IslamicContent. Although I can't tell if winning second place in this contest is better or worse than first.


----------



## JULAY (Oct 25, 2016)

IslamicContent. He was at 14 Branchland Court and didn't even try to kill Chris.


----------



## Goofy Logic (Oct 25, 2016)

I propose the trophy be the word "JULAY" in 3d text.


----------



## AA 102 (Oct 25, 2016)

Betonova said:


> Chris is an irrelevant meme now


I disagree.


----------



## Reshiram (Oct 25, 2016)

Is there any evidence that Islamic Content actually did go to the chandler household? All his "evidence" was found to be lifted from google image searches. I dunno, I think Islamic Content was more of a failed troll than a ween (unless there's evidence to prove otherwise)


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 25, 2016)

Reshiram said:


> Is there any evidence that Islamic Content actually did go to the chandler household? All his "evidence" was found to be lifted from google image searches. I dunno, I think Islamic Content was more of a failed troll than a ween (unless there's evidence to prove otherwise)



A ween, by nature, is a failed troll.  If they succeeded at trolling, they wouldn't be a ween.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Oct 25, 2016)

It's a tough call between Dusty and CKmongler IMO.

I don't actually know what happened with MasterDisaster but I think it'd be tough to top either of those two.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 25, 2016)

The award should go not to the most exceptional ween, but to the one who created the greatest ongoing embarrassment for the Farms. The weeniest, if you will.
Nobody created a shitstorm like @Wildchild. People either fucking hated him/her/whatever or would defend them to the death. The Typhoid Mary shit was just the icing on a particularly autistic cake.
My vote is for Wildchild, no contest.


----------



## Darndirty (Oct 25, 2016)

Dude, mongler had cyber sex with adf just so he could come here and brag about being a troll..case closed. Phil jacked off to you and you encouraged it. And all for cool points from the board.


----------



## HipstrsGonnaHip (Oct 25, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Winner, if presently banned, will be unbanned and get their own thread so you can explain in detail why you are better than them.



I was going to vote for Dusty but this seems like a fantastic reason to vote for Wildchild.


----------



## Betonova (Oct 25, 2016)

dannyfrickenp said:


> I disagree.
> View attachment 147434



Then let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Oct 25, 2016)

Dusty. Secretly Phil's greatest ally and managed to fuck it all up, with the added bonus that Phil still somehow didn't end up on top despite most information on him being thrown into question in the aftermath.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Oct 25, 2016)

I don't know enough about any of these guys to actually vote. But I'll vote for @IslamicContent because them seemed to be a complete loon that failed to troll the farms.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 25, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> Dusting/weeping with pity for building up and talking about dusty on the forums forever before doing a big autistic reveal, being a huge lolcow himself, and asking if he can shill his kickstarter card game.
> Old dusty post I saw today. Just remember: this poster is dusty himself



He didn't do a big autistic reveal, @Ravenor @MMX and @Smutley had suspicions and asked me to check their IPs and they were the same lol dumbass didn't even use a proxy.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 25, 2016)

JULAY said:


> IslamicContent. He was at 14 Branchland Court and didn't even try to kill Chris.


When you can't even JUUUULAAAYYYY right, that's probably a good sign you're a shitty ween.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 25, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> He didn't do a big autistic reveal, @Ravenor @MMX and @Smutley had suspicions and asked me to check their IPs and they were the same lol dumbass didn't even use a proxy.


I mean when he showed up letting everybody know he was dusty. 'Phil touched my totally gigantic penis and shit himself. My dick is big AMA. I gutted a guy with it.'


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 25, 2016)

An Ghost said:


> I mean when he showed up letting everybody know he was dusty. 'Phil touched my totally gigantic penis and shit himself. My dick is big AMA. I gutted a guy with it.'



oh when he showed up as dusty and pretended that he was a seperate entity from wwp because of :autism:


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Oct 25, 2016)

I voted for @MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol because even if his trolling attempt had been successful it doesn't change the fact he sexted Phil. He mimicked a troll move from BlueSpike who was 13 when he did it which is the only reason why he's cut some slack.  Also I imagine ADF is into some fucked up shit compared to a golden age Chris and I don't think anyone's plan should involve personally seeing how deep that rabbit hole goes. lolbuttsexjoke


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 25, 2016)

Despite nominating Wildchild, Dusty ran a pretty long con despite some what seems like in foresight some self-congratulating bullshit and obvious trollshielding, then managed to completely crash and burn and generally fail around.

Wildchild was always a failure who somehow managed to got into a position of power (either he was a moderator or close enough to one to get a thread that exposed him deleted). If it was "Exceptional Sperg of the Year", he would get my vote. But as for a failtroll, Dusty wins all around. (He was my original runner-up)



4Macie said:


> Dusty/weeping was so autisticly  exceptional that he has to win. Everyone else can be chalked up to bad decisions and the inability to handle their shit. Most of the people mentioned were reactive in nature; meaning their actions were a response to something someone else did or say (probably on these forums); or they just fucked up while hacking/harassing a member here... which isn't High Weeniery in my opinion. Dusty went full out and did this to himself. Literally came to us and sacrificed himself to the Autism. He literally had us where a lot of lolcows want us and he managed to completely fuck up on a massive scale. And he did all of it for attention and love from a forum dedicated to nothing but watching crazy people do crazy things. He's the ultimate ween.
> 
> He's got to win.



This. A million times this.

Now, CKMongler did attempt to troll him, but at the end of the day, it's just a lame ween attempt that shouldn't be repeated and memorialized.


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Oct 25, 2016)

Betonova said:


> Anyone who parks outside the Chandler household for bird watching when Chris is an irrelevant meme now. @IslamicContent



Apparently anyone who mentions @IslamicContent is doomed forever to receive an @IslamicContent rating.

Also, I'm not sure if it was ever clearly established whether he really was in Fuckersville, VA or not.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm II. (Oct 25, 2016)

can you please provide proof of the highlights?
That would be really nice.
For example whats up with the ADF cybersex? Is there even a tape, what proof do we have?
not for the sake of proofing but for the nice memories


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 25, 2016)

Kaiser Wilhelm Il. said:


> can you please provide proof of the highlights?
> That would be really nice.
> For example whats up with the ADF cybersex? Is there even a tape, what proof do we have?
> not for the sake of proofing but for the nice memories


Read this thread. 
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/got-phils-trust.20339/


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 25, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> Despite nominating Wildchild, Dusty ran a pretty long con despite some what seems like in foresight some self-congratulating bullshit and obvious trollshielding, then managed to completely crash and burn and generally fail around.
> 
> Wildchild was always a failure who somehow managed to got into a position of power (either he was a moderator or close enough to one to get a thread that exposed him deleted). If it was "Exceptional Sperg of the Year", he would get my vote. But as for a failtroll, Dusty wins all around. (He was my runner-up)
> 
> ...



Wildchild was nowhere near close to being a staff member or in a position of power.  He designated himself conflict resolution manager after I was promoted because he's an attention whore.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 25, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> Wildchild was always a failure who somehow managed to got into a position of power (either he was a moderator or close enough to one to get a thread that exposed him deleted).



@Wildchild was the OP of the thread and at the time, deleting the OP automatically deleted the whole thread.  Actually, that still happens, but I'm not sure whether limits have been put on the ability of OPs to delete their own OPs.  Anyway, even if they do, they can be undeleted and this happened.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Oct 25, 2016)

I thought @IslamicContent lied about going to visit Chris-chan?  Weren't the pics that were supposedly from him just Screencaps from an older photo and the other (the Hollister Bags photo) was cropped from an entirely different Cow?


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Oct 25, 2016)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> I thought @IslamicContent lied about going to visit Chris-chan?  Weren't the pics that were supposedly from him just Screencaps from an older photo and the other (the Hollister Bags photo) was cropped from an entirely different Cow?


 
The jury is still out on that one.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 25, 2016)

Dusty actually had us fooled for a while, so he's not much of a failtroll. CKMongler, on the other hand, figuratively blew his load after letting Hoover Damn literally blow his load. That's why I voted for him.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Oct 25, 2016)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> I thought @IslamicContent lied about going to visit Chris-chan?  Weren't the pics that were supposedly from him just Screencaps from an older photo and the other (the Hollister Bags photo) was cropped from an entirely different Cow?


Who cares?

Either way, he's a loser to the LoGatto-rithmic scale.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Oct 25, 2016)

InTheSidePocket said:


> The jury is still out on that one.



I am inclined to believe he lied.  I mean, his story is just..... implausible.  He rents an RV, procures enough snackage and drinks to choke a Slaton Sister, and thenow drives for hours to get there...... all to park in the Walmart parking lot (that Chris is banned from) and lay in wait for OPL?  Then, he claims he went on their property, took 2 shots "with a flip phone", and then ran away at the first sounds of  the beast stirring within the Chris Cave?  And the shots weren't even posted by him, but by @Postal Dude, and theye weren't even real, they were old screen caps from two different cows.

@IslamicContent is a lying liar who lies, just saying.


----------



## Ruin (Oct 26, 2016)

trombonista said:


> Dusty actually had us fooled for a while, so he's not much of a failtroll. CKMongler, on the other hand, figuratively blew his load after letting Hoover Damn literally blow his load. That's why I voted for him.



Mongler is notable for other shit besides the ADF incident. For quite a while he was the biggest spazoid in chat.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 26, 2016)

In a couple days, I'll narrow it to a runoff between the top two.  Looks like it's pretty close between Dusty and Cockmongler with Wildchild and IslamicContent still having a chance.


----------



## Xarpho (Oct 26, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Wildchild was nowhere near close to being a staff member or in a position of power.  He designated himself conflict resolution manager after I was promoted because he's an attention whore.



Reading the original thread in question looks like Clown Doll noticed and let the deletion slide for some reason. Because the thread refers to PMs and hidden forums, I can't tell what exactly defenses and decisions went on, but I still got the impression he had more influence than most people did at the time.


----------



## Squealer (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi, I'm wildchild


----------



## InTheSidePocket (Oct 26, 2016)

Maiden-TieJuan said:


> I am inclined to believe he lied.  I mean, his story is just..... implausible.  He rents an RV, procures enough snackage and drinks to choke a Slaton Sister, and thenow drives for hours to get there...... all to park in the Walmart parking lot (that Chris is banned from) and lay in wait for OPL?  Then, he claims he went on their property, took 2 shots "with a flip phone", and then ran away at the first sounds of  the beast stirring within the Chris Cave?  And the shots weren't even posted by him, but by @Postal Dude, and theye weren't even real, they were old screen caps from two different cows.
> 
> @IslamicContent is a lying liar who lies, just saying.



No one with any seniority around here is calling it fake, so maybe the pics are just recycled. 

I did a quick google map search and the guy is literally three hours from Chris, so it's _possible _he was at the least passing through and thought he was oh-so-clever to howl like a ween for us. He's still a cowardly loser either way.


----------



## EthicsInCheesePizza (Oct 26, 2016)

You know, I genuinely thought wildchilds 'conflict resolution officer' title existed only as a way to bait gullible lol cows into speaking candidly. If it was actually supposed to mean something, that makes it way less funny than I thought it was.

Anyway, I'm sure dusty can swim against the current back to the top of this one. He can migrate to the lead, leaping over the obstacles and spawn a new interest in his failure. Then he can die and start the cycle all over, like a... what was it again?


----------



## wenttobermuda (Oct 26, 2016)

CKMongler helped ADF orgasm. And then bragged about it. The choice is clear.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 26, 2016)

wenttobermuda said:


> CKMongler helped ADF orgasm. And then bragged about it. The choice is clear.



Short of dressing up as a girl and blowing Chris, then showing him your dick and yelling JULAAAAAY,  then posting it to the Farms expecting approval, nobody is going to beat that for fail trolling.


----------



## GetaFish (Nov 2, 2016)

I know it's late but: Just a note that Mrckmonger already has a halal thread here.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mrckmongler.20971/
Which should have disqualified him from the polls.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Nov 2, 2016)

GetaFish said:


> I know it's late but: Just a note that Mrckmonger already has a halal thread here.
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mrckmongler.20971/
> Which should have disqualified him from the polls.


Didn't he only get that after cybersex with ADF?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 3, 2016)

Well, I would feature cockmongler's thread... but...


----------



## repentance (Nov 4, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> @Wildchild was the OP of the thread and at the time, deleting the OP automatically deleted the whole thread.  Actually, that still happens, but I'm not sure whether limits have been put on the ability of OPs to delete their own OPs.  Anyway, even if they do, they can be undeleted and this happened.



It actually took Wildchild a while to realise she could delete the thread.  She started off deleting other posts of hers in the thread.



Xarpho said:


> Reading the original thread in question looks like Clown Doll noticed and let the deletion slide for some reason. Because the thread refers to PMs and hidden forums, I can't tell what exactly defenses and decisions went on, but I still got the impression he had more influence than most people did at the time.



There was a PM chain.  There often is when threads are in the information-gathering stage. Wildchild wasn't in the chain because she had any special power but because she was an information source.  Precisely because her attention-whoring tendencies were well known, she wasn't a frequent invitee to PM chains.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 8, 2016)

Poll's already over, but congrats to MrCkMongler for his embarassing failure!


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 10, 2016)

> Dusty should have won
> If you voted for anyone else, you might have well have voted Dusty
> I'm *literally shaking* right now
> #halalween2016 #mrckmongler #recount #reeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 12, 2016)

Xarpho said:


> > Dusty should have won
> > If you voted for anyone else, you might have well have voted Dusty
> > I'm *literally shaking* right now
> > #halalween2016 #mrckmongler #recount #reeeeeeeeeee



I voted for Dusty after great thought and consideration.  Cockmongler has a lifetime achievement award for being a raging autist who would either try to fight you in chat or offer you an apprenticeship


----------

